# What Classic Movie Are You?



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Click on this site, take the test and find out what Classic Movie you are. Or, you can find out what famous/infamous leader you are.

The DW and I took the test for both. My classic movie is "Easy Rider.








DW's "The Godfather"!









Famous Leader: I'm Adolf Hitler!!








DW=Saddam Hussein!!









No wonder the DW and I get along soooo well and we've been married 21 years!!









http://similarminds.com/othertests.html


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

Okay, my leader is Ghandi and my movie is "Platoon". How'd that happen!!


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

tonka said:


> Click on this site, take the test and find out what Classic Movie you are. Or, you can find out what famous/infamous leader you are.
> 
> The DW and I took the test for both. My classic movie is "Easy Rider.
> 
> ...


Lincoln and Shindler's List


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

PLATOON AND HITLER!

Wonder how long Hitler would have lasted in Platoon


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

What a combo
I got Abe Lincoln for leader and the movie was Apolcalypse Now

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I took the test, but there's no way I'm admitting the results!

I don't even remember the movie, anyway. And the famous person I'd as soon forget.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Come On Mark
We promise we will not laugh









Don


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Abe Lincoln and Platoon here.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK................

Sunset Boulevard and Bill Clinton!
















Mark


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Mark, LMAO..

I'm Mother Teresa and the move is Mr Smith goes to Washington.


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Ok

I am Saddam and The godfather. Cant wait for the DW to try this, I am sure she is Hitler and The Sound Of Music.

GE


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Raiders of the Lost Ark

and

JFK

Not bad company!!!

Gary


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Mr. Smith Goes to Washington and Ghandi.

Mike or is it Ghandi? Just call me Smitty I guess.


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

I came up the same as mswalt. Eh gads...Bill Clinton...kill me now!!


----------



## starry-eyed (Oct 3, 2004)

Apocalypse Now, and Mother Theresa.. One of those I just don't get at all!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Sunset Blvd. & Mother Teresa
(Never seen Sunset Blvd.)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mr Smith Goes To Washington and Gandhi here.

Something tells me there are a limited number of possibilities here, I thought for sure I would be Dr. Strangelove and Kermit the Frog!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

That is an interesting combination, Starry-eyed!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Easy Rider and Lincoln. An interesting combination. I like the part in the explanation that said I'm good at handling stressful situations other than the occasional bloody civil war.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Some of us are a lot alike! (go figure!)

Mr Smith goes to Washington


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

***Disclaimer:***
This is an old topic... but it looked FUN!!!


I am;
The Godfather / Mother Teresa









MaeJae







<<<sunshine and goodness!!!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Wuthering Heights and Ghandi.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Schindlers List/Abraham Lincoln

Rick


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Platoon/////Ghandi
now that is a buzzer


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I'm really whacked according to this: Mr. Smith goes to Washington and Adolph Hitler. The Hitler thing kinda bothers me to be honest.

I'm ok though

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Easy Rider and Ghandi here.

Hmmm, at least it's consistent .... I guess


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr. Smith Goes To Washington and Mother Teresa! Interesting test....


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

It said I was a leader I loath, so I won't say who that was but I'd rather be dead that be like that guy







The movie was way off so I think this thing is just a hoax.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Easy Rider and Einstein here.


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Movie- Sunset Blvd- which means I'm all about the fame and sucess and avoiding being seen as ordinary...um...okay?

This is a little scary, I'm most like Bill Clinton- able to determine the popular view and then reflect it, I am a social chameleon.

That's interesting, a fun little quiz!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Famous movie:
I did the 9 Question Test....I got Raiders of the Lost Ark

I did the 18 question Test....I got Easy Rider

Famous Person:
I did the 9 Question Test....I got JFK

Works for Me









Famous Person 18 question Test.....







Gave me errrraaaa Saddam Hussein)


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

JFK and Mr Smith goes to Washington.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

My results came out "Mr. Smith Goes to Washington" and Abe Lincoln.

At least the answers are fairly consistent!

Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Saddam and The godfather.....I breaka' you legs with chemical weapons...


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> My results came out "Mr. Smith Goes to Washington" and Abe Lincoln.
> 
> At least the answers are fairly consistent!
> 
> Mike


Same here. I like how it told me, "You are a mild mannered assassination victim". It really boosts the ego.









Brad


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

Saddam and the Godfather also ??????? doesn't look to good for me


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Schindler's List and JFK.


----------

